# Does "Equity" have any value for Hawaii collection points?



## bobpark56 (May 7, 2021)

Does "Equity" have any value for Hawaii collection points? Sales reps tells us we can't sell our points without it, as we get older.


----------



## DRIless (May 7, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> Does "Equity" have any value for Hawaii collection points? Sales reps tells us we can't sell our points without it, as we get older.


Define "Equity."
Were the sales person's lips moving?


----------



## sarahsliefie (May 8, 2021)

"Equity" is just another way of giving a "Discount" to lower the price to the point where you will jump. It has no real-world value.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 9, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> Does "Equity" have any value for Hawaii collection points? Sales reps tells us we can't sell our points without it, as we get older.



No such thing as "equity" in a timeshare. It's completely pointless.


----------

